# TM to OM?



## bullseyeguy (Dec 8, 2019)

Has anyone ever been promoted to OM while starting out as a TM? What is that process like?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 8, 2019)

Read Hal's answer, in the other thread please.








						Transfer from DC to store
					

I am thinking about putting in a transfer to a store from my DC. I heard that the pay you have at a DC is carried over into a store. If you do get a transfer approved would you be put in a management position at the store because your pay is already higher than most TMs? If I do put in a...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Hal (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes. Its very long. If you're a veteran and you do everything right expect 1 to 2 years. If you're a new team member 3+. 

Spot is always hesitant to move DC tms to management. They're worried you'll be too close to the tms to effectively lead them and provide feedback. And if you become and OM and hate it you can't go back to the floor as a tm.

You'll be given projects to work on and opportunities to prove your solution oriented. And then you'll hear nothing for months. And even when you're doing everything right expect to get incredibly annoyed and frustrated throughout the entire process. 

But if you want it go for it. Just don't expect it to be quick.


----------

